# 5/3 - Out in the Gulf - Backache part II



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Another wonderful day in the gulf! Got a 9am start and headed out to make bait! Bait was not touching sabiki rigs at our usual spots, other than a few hardtails (which are awesome) so ended up around the Mass with the other 50 boats...found some massive sardines, herring with a few alewife's and some cigs...anyway off we went.

Wreck One: Cobia comes up to the boat..I mean I could have and in hindsight, should have just gaffed him, he was that close! He looked at our baits and just swam off! Not a monster but definitely a legal fish.... I pitched a sardine out blindly and a massive cobia came up and ate...after about 8 min and multiple runs...my braid broke... Very sad moment! Caught a few AJ's, ARS's and a bonita.

Wreck two and 3: Mostly Snapper and some short AJ's.

Wreck Four: AJ's and monster ARS's. 

Seas were building rapidly by this time so we made the run to check out some FADs.

FAD 1: pull up and 3 cobia are just sitting there waiting for us! throw an alewife...nothing don't even give it a second look. Grab another rod with a jig and immediately get inhaled...then, the braid break again! We pull off and around while retying and when we pulled up they were back. As we were about to cast, the cobia that ate before jumps out of the water, tail walks about 4 ft, and throws the old jig out. Badass! Never seen a cobia do that before. Another few casts but they were no longer interested in anything.

FAD 2: Nothing but bait.

No pics today, but got two nice AJ's for the grill! Going to spend a small fortune and re-spool all my gear with new braid. Got a little sporty at the end of they day, but all in all a great day to be on the water! Get out there and get'em!

Capt'n Daddy


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow. What a day. Sorry about the braid. Just bad luck. Sounds like you still had a good day out there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Capt might want to run a piece of nylon around your guides. I cracked a tip and lost two jigs before I found it.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

lastcast said:


> Capt might want to run a piece of nylon around your guides. I cracked a tip and lost two jigs before I found it.



Thanks for the tip, pun intended! All good. Just need to put some new braid on there.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

RaisinCain said:


> Wow. What a day. Sorry about the braid. Just bad luck. Sounds like you still had a good day out there. Thanks for the report.



Thank you sir. It was a good day nonetheless.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man that's so cool, dude buy a go pro!!!


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

Before you buy a Gopro you better pay for the new braid!! I just respooled with 80# on all my rods, never thought I would ever pay that much for basically a ball of string!!!
Ouch!!!

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Just bought 1500 yrs of 65lb pp. Got new 80lb pp on two other rods.

Gonna get a GoPro, so I can drop and view the fish below.... Should be cool.

I have a drone with a 14MP camera and 1080i video capabilities with FPV, just need to break it out when we are hooked up!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I had the same issue with brand new braid...it was my eyes on the rod. Braid will cut them quickly and from then on, it's snap off city!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

dorado74 said:


> I had the same issue with brand new braid...it was my eyes on the rod. Braid will cut them quickly and from then on, it's snap off city!



Thank you for the advice. I did check using mono and I'm good. Looks like it was just old and beat up braid. Should have known better! 

I'll make up for it next week when I go out! :thumbup:

I'll have 5 new rods and reels to test out!


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*fad*

Please tell me were you are finding fads out of Pensacola. I have beed fishing out of Penascola for over 15 years and have never seen or heard of one?
Bill


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

old school said:


> Please tell me were you are finding fads out of Pensacola. I have beed fishing out of Penascola for over 15 years and have never seen or heard of one?
> Bill



Thats a secret between myself and my drone! :whistling:! BUT.... I'll give you a hint... Look for schools of bait where you generally don't see them. Many times they are on a FAD or the remnants of a FAD. Both make great structure for Cobia and ARS's.


----------

